# What are these pigeons up to?



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey guys,

This site has been so helpful to me with my first (and only) pet pigeon, I come to you with another conundrum.

Birdy flies free in my apartment during the day when I am at work. He likes to sit and look out my bedroom window, which overlooks my (not screened) porch. I recently hung a bird feeder on my porch, but it caters to the little birds. So I scatter bird seed on the ground for (hopefully) pigeons.

Yesterday evening I came home to find 2 pigeons perched on my porch chair. They appear to me to be "teenagers" (not chicks, not adults). They are small, solid gray and look a little straggly. (I'll try to attach a photo of them.) Well, I opened the window and put Birdy on the sill, and these pigeons started "peep peep peep" at him. I went to work today, and came home, and these birds are still perched on the chair! I don't think they left the chair all last night or today. I live on the first floor and my porch is open, so they certainly could leave if they wanted to. There are several adult pigeons who live on the roofs of the apartments buildings in my complex.

What is going on? I certainly don't mind if they want to roost on my porch chair, but they look a little young... could they be lost? Could they think Birdy is their parent? They don't even seem afraid of me when I go on the porch to put seed out. Should I try to catch them and call the wildlife officers, or should I leave them alone?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, you have some visiting youngsters there! They still have quite a bit of yellow hairs on their heads, which means they aren't flying much or possibly at all yet. They are still pretty young and probably took a first flight from the nest and are kind of "stuck" there for a few days. Are they eating the seed or just kind of playing in it? I would think they are just able to start eating seeds at their young age. They might be expecting Birdy to come out and feed them, as I've seen with youngsters, they think ANY pigeon has food ready for them at all times.  

If you are able to bring them inside for a few days or keep them enclosed on the porch, that is what I would do. They are pretty vulnerable for the next few days especially. If you could help them learn to eat while they're in a safe environment, I'm sure they would be able to rejoin the flock in a week or two at the most and have an excellent chance of thriving with the extra help. I wouldn't let them in with Birdy as you don't of course want him to catch anything they could have (though likely they're healthy, you never know.) 

I don't know how the wildlife center is where you are, but I know several of 
them will euthanize young pigeons as they don't have the time or people to care for them. Hopefully it's not the same where you are. If you can keep an eye on them and provide them with a safe environment for a little while, I think that would be best for them. And Birdy will probably enjoy the company. . .through the window!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww :'D
They are cute squeakers! From the looks of it, they are just starting to test their wings, and probably fluttered down from somewhere higher and can't figure out how to fly back. If you just leave them out there, something could happen to them, since they are pretty vulnerable at this age. If it were me, I'd catch them and keep them at least until they got a little older. Then I'd try letting them go. Of course then they probably wouldn't leave....Maybe you should take them to someone who knows how/wants to take care of them? You should at least try putting some seed and water out for them. They don't look like they're leaving anytime soon, I think they've grown attached to your chair! Haha 
Since they are still squeakers, they might not be used to eating on their own just yet, so your adult is the nearest source of food to them. That's why they squeak when they see your pidgie


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

They Are Looking For Someone To Feed Them. YOU MIGHT PUT SOME WATER OUT THERE FOR THEM. GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi NancyJ, 


Likely their parents do not know where they are...and, they are getting quite hungry by now...


I can explain to you how to feed them if you like...


I am certain they would be very appreciative..!



Phil
l v


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

UPDATE: I slowly went out there with a nest box I put together, thinking it would help them stay warm, and I slowly reached out to them, and one of them flew off into the night! I am just worried sick about this... I went out to see if I could find him under a car or in a bush, and I don't know where he went. The other one is just sitting out there by himself now. I had put out seed and water yesterday, but I don't know if they are eating/drinking or not.


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

I have an old cage... should I catch the remaining one and bring him in the house? Or leave him out there and hope he flies home? What if he can't eat seeds yet, and bringing him in the house causes him to starve?


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

*Update Again*

Okay, I brought in the remaining little guy and put him in a cage in my closet, because it's getting pretty cold here in Colorado, and I have foxes and coyotes in my neighborhood.

I put seed and water in the cage, and some hay & an old t-shirt in a makeshift nest.

How do I know if he can eat seeds or not? Should I buy oatmeal or something? I am so worried about this little guy...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi NancyJ,



Hay is not good...


Tee-Shirt material is good...


Pigeons of their age would not usually know how to drink or eat on their own, since mom-and-dad would still be feeding and watering them for some time yet, and for some time after the youngsters are able to fly along with mom-and-dad to graze and so on.


So, what you need to do, is get them 'Nuzzleing' your Hand, asking YOU to feed them...and for this, you need to invite them in their terms, for them to get the idea.


Keep you arms at your sides and hands low at all times for now...move s-l-o-w-l-y, and speak to them very soothingly...and make sure no noises or antics from anyone else are going to interfere...


Set up one or both of the Birds on a layed out Towell, on a Table top...just them standing on it...always lift or pick them up from their below...approach them low, and scoop them up wioth one hand under their feet, and the other hand gently cupping over their head...


Have a little Tea Cup or similar of body-temperature Water at hand, and moistening ( not wet, just moist, dip and shake off the extra is all, and then with ) the 'warm-moist finger tips of your Hand, softly massage his Beak, especially along the corners of his Mouth..but the whole Beak being in your finger tips...


Do this from in front of him, but have your Hands below his Eye Level or about at his Eye level, as much as possible...


To make it even better, just before you do this, vocalize a low slow sound of "oooOOOooo! oooooOOOOoooo!" as if to suggest something yummy and good is in store...and continue to do that as you gently massage his Beak.


If done more or less right, this will get him 'Nuzzleing', which is to say, he will be probing your hand and fingers with his Beak, and probably 'peeping' or 'squeaking' also...and maybe pumping his shoulders...or, he soon will be anyway...


Soon as he 'Nuzzles', gently guide his Beak into the "tepid" Water...and keep your finger tips on his Beak as you do so...and, he will drink, and, likely he will get pretty excited too.


Next step then, and it pretty well has to be in this order...

Have a Shot Glass of small whole Seeds...Canary Seed or Finch Seed...and have the Shot Glass just about full...

Do the same "ooooOOoooo! ooooOOOooo!" and moist finger-tip massage of his Beak, and, gently guide his Beak into the Shot Glass, into the depth of the tiny whole Seeds so his Beak is deep in them, and keeping your finger-tips on his Beak, so your ( two ) finger tips are buried in the Seeds also, he will 'gobble' the Seeds and be very excited and happy...


One his age can certainly have two or three full Shot Glasses of small Seeds for a meal, ( he will not be able to eat them to their depth, but, can eat them most of the way down, at which point, you re-fill, and all the while keeping your finger tips on the sides and root area of his Beak ) and, however many similar drinks of "tepid" Water between meals as he is willing to drink...replicating the proceedure, and keeping your finger tips on his Beak for these occasions also...


A few rounds of these Water and Feed times, done as described, and he will be drinking on his own when you offer the ( "tepid", never less!) Water, and, he will start pecking the Seeds also, and you should 'peck' with him as he does so, using a crook'd index finger tip...and once he is pecking like this, shift from the Shot Glass, to having a little pile of Seeds on a light Towell on the Table Top...


That's what I do, and I never had one yet who did not take to it wonderfully...and most in fact go from never having eaten on their own, to doing so perfectly, in a half hour or less of getting here...even ones much younger or older...but at this age, they tend to be a little cautious or concerned, so one must be especialy respectful not to alienate them.

So, first the ritual and the Water...then...the ritual and the Seeds...

Oonce he understands you are willing to feed him, he will be very pleased and assertive about it.

You MUST be very slow, very gentle, and keep your arms and hands low at all times till he accepts you, otherwise you will freighten him and he will be VERY hard to win over..!


Good luck..!

Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi NancyJ, 



Your posts appeared as I was composing mine...


It is possible, they DO know how to eat on their own, but, it is not a certainty of course, and, sometimes they have just more or less learned to eat, but have not yet learned to drink..! IOf seperated form theor parents, and from other Pigeons, this can be a serious problem for them.

...and, you will find out in due course...


The one who flew off...likely went "up" into a Tree or ledge or something and will manage...and he might come back tomorrow...so keep a Eye peeled for him.


Do you have other Pigeons?


Phil
l v


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Sweet little Squeakers!

It all lies in your figuring out the best way to nourish and water them...Phil's advice is good, and I'm sure other members will suggest still other ways. Once you get the hang of it, it's simple and even a lot of fun!

Nature is never Rocket Science, and these two guys are there to prove it to you... 

Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

To teach squeaks to eat on their own, I have just provided a dish of seeds at least an inch deep and poke in the seeds with a finger. Make sure baby is watching, they get intrigued and they get the idea quickly. Often they start poking with their beak while you're poking with a finger. I just play in/with the seeds too, drizzling them through my fingers into the dish, trying to get them interested in them. I have had good luck also getting them to push their beak inbetween my fingers just by placing the back of my hand in front of their heads, then i can gently guide their beaks to water or seed dish. It does work!  Good luck with the little guy and I sure hope the other one is OK too


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

*why me?*

Phil, thanks for the tips... this little guy can flutter around pretty good, and he/she is pretty frisky too. He did drink some water, but when it came to the seeds, I think he was too scared of my hand, and instead tried to nip me in an aggressive way. I am having a real hard time trying to get him to eat from the shot glass, and I'm not feeling to secure about this. What if he dies in my house?

Aren't the parents looking for him? Maybe I should put him in the cage out on the porch and they'll see him and I can let him out then. 

Do you think my pigeon would feed it if I put them together? I haven't done that because I didn't want my Birdy to catch any parasites or disease from this bird.

The other one that flew off last night hasn't come back yet... maybe he was found by his parents.


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

I saw the other one on the roof! (Or another one that looks just like him). So I think that means he made it home! So now should I try to let this one go in the direction of the roof?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Nancy, 
"Why me?" you ask. Well, I believe they really do "know" where to go when they are in need. Why, we read about it quite a bit here on the forum.

It is really up to you if you want to try and catch this other teen age squeaker though. Are you prepared to adopt another one...or two?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Nancy! 

We have fine informative members here who will be more than happy to help you. I call Phil, "Dr. Doolittle" because of his way with his birds. Others practice techniques that they have found to work.

Personally, WHILE you have a "squeaker," I would use the small seeds, as suggested. Maybe this squeaker IS old enough to start pecking seeds from a towel and then graduate to a feeding cup. Just use your index (first) finger to make pecking motions.

Maybe keep him (them-if you catch the other one) until they stop squeaking and are eating on their own.

Are there any flocks of pigeons near you that you could release them when they are older? Our members can tell you how to do that too...unless you keep them until the weather is warmer (Spring???  ) 

Wishing all the best with hugs and scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

*commercial baby bird food?*

Should I buy baby bird food to hand feed that I see at the pet store?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those babies appear old enough to eat seeds. If you want to get the baby bird food, you can, but I don't expect that you need it. If you can just open the babies beak and pop in seeds, one at a time, he'll get the hang of it pretty easily and be eating in no time. Once he's had a few and realizes what they are, he'll go to town.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Nancy

You did the right thing to bring this fledgling in. He and his sibling probably fluttered down to your porch and didn't know what else to do. If the other one can fly that well, hopefully its parents will find it.

I doubt your baby will need feeding very long. Try soaking a good quality small dog food pellet in hot water until soft but not soggy. Break the pellets into small bites and feed them to the baby. You can get a towel and place him on it in your lap, lightly drape the towel over him to contain him and gently open his beak and pop one of the pieces into his mouth. I would feed him about 5 pieces to begin with. You can increase the amount according to how his crop feels and how his poop looks. His crop is located at the top of his chest and you just want it nicely soft and plump.

Continue also with "seed pops" like Phil described and also keep seed in his cage at all times.

Thank you so much for rescuing him. They are really cute. I would also keep him away from your pet pigeon just in case something is going on with him but he looks pretty healthy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nancy,
If the other one comes back to roost tonight, turn all the lights out before you go out to pick him/her up. That will make the catching easier. Best to put a flash light in your pocket just in case you need to see.


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

*this is not going to work...*

The lost brother came home, and I am hosting both siblings... thank God they came in from the cold, and are eating and drinking!


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

*Final Update*

Well, the one that flew out into the night reappeared, and I rescued him in 15 degree weather from my porch. So I have 2 squeakers, doing very well (by the grace of God), eating, drinking water... just biding time until I can release them. I do have a heating pad, and put it on low to warm them up when they first got here (thank you for the good advice).

I am sorry I totally freaked out... it turns out that they wisely chose my porch to be rescued in subfreezing temps, and they are going to be okay.

I am keeping them in one cage, across the room from my adult pet pigeon. Here in Colorado it's going to be very cold for at least the next week, so I don't know when I'll release them, but I am not going to keep them. And they are pretty feisty  when I put my hand in to get the water dish, they attack me with wings and beaks! Of course it doesn't hurt, but I see that they are definitely feral.

Thanks for all the advice. I was too new to this to be (not freaking out) comfortable with rescuing a couple of squeakers, but it turns out that it is going to be all right after all.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

NancyJ said:


> ... And they are pretty feisty  when I put my hand in to get the water dish, they attack me with wings and beaks! Of course it doesn't hurt, but I see that they are definitely feral.


Your typical "feral" in the streets would not do this to just anyone. They see you as their equal, which is a compliment to you.Their attack and wingslaps is a sign of affection!


----------

